# What are rare betta tail varities and colors?



## Larsa (May 6, 2011)

Hi everyone

I love how when I go to a lot of pet stores there are so many varities of betta! HM, CT, VT, DT, PK, HMDT, PKHMDT, etc. Also so many colors of the rainbow! I am very curious to know what colors or varieties are hard to come by in stores and breeders. Does anyone know? I was thinking maybe golden-yellow or black colors and triple tails are rare but idk. 

*also are some bettas with certian color genes infertile?


----------



## FuulieQ (Jan 10, 2010)

I've never seen a triple tail, I don't know if that's possible. D:

I've heard that melano females are infertile, but I don't breed so I have no experience. 

From what I see, it depends on your are how difficult certain tail types are to get. Usually, as a trend, veil tails are easiest to find, followed by CTs, then delta, then halfmoon, then halfmoon double tail, then plakat, then plakat double tail. I've never seen a spade, feather or rosetail in my local fish stores.


----------



## nowzem (Apr 14, 2011)

I've seen pictures of a triple tail...  but they are rare. True green (not turquoise) bettas are rare too.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

Triple tails are nearly impossible to find. i've seen pics of ONE. :d

i think, the crossbreeds are rare. ya know, CTDT, HMPKCT, CTPK, ect. DT's USED to be rare, but not so much anymore.

as for colors, i'd say black, and Crayon Orange are rarest. but, that's just my opinion. :3


----------



## laughing (Mar 12, 2011)

I think PURE black is hard. Because most you put under light have some coloring.

I also have a hard time finding yellows. Not transparent yellows, not yellow with some white, just bright solid yellow. Most yellows I find you can see their internal because they're nearly transparent.

I've never seen just straight green, either. 

Purples aren't rare but MUCH harder to find. "Purples" are usually pinky/reddish, not just PURPLE. 

Depends on the area, I think!


----------



## Dragonlady (Nov 29, 2010)

A true albino is the rarest color in bettas. As far as rarest finnage, I think triple tails or fuse tails are the rarest. Fuse tails have all of their fins physically joined together as one fin around the fish's body.


----------



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

Triple tails aren't a tail type /= One time someone had a genetic mutation in a spawn and a betta had a "triple tail" But unfortunatly they aren't existant. or fortunatly, depends on how you look at it. Fuse tails? I think that might be the same thing as a triple tail.

The RAREST thing? Well, i've never seen an orange dalmnation female Betta. I've seen plenty of males, on aquabid, internet, and at my LPS's/LFS's, but never a female. A rare tail type might be halfsun/rose tail. I've seen every tail type around here, but those I rarely ever see.


----------



## Dragonlady (Nov 29, 2010)

On second thought, some of the wild species of betta are becoming more and more rare to almost the point of extinction. Almost every betta fish avialable for sale at pet stores are a genetic mutation.;-)


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

baylee767 said:


> Triple tails aren't a tail type /= One time someone had a genetic mutation in a spawn and a betta had a "triple tail" But unfortunatly they aren't existant. or fortunatly, depends on how you look at it. Fuse tails? I think that might be the same thing as a triple tail.
> 
> The RAREST thing? Well, i've never seen an orange dalmnation female Betta. I've seen plenty of males, on aquabid, internet, and at my LPS's/LFS's, but never a female. A rare tail type might be halfsun/rose tail. I've seen every tail type around here, but those I rarely ever see.



i've seen them a few times on Aquabid. they're not that common though, they usually come paired with an orange dal male. :d


----------



## DarkMoon17 (Apr 16, 2011)

Technically, albinos of any species would be the rarest color... Other than those, true green and true purple bettas are hard to come by. Also Blue dragons (white opaque dragon scaling on the body and blue fins) have not been "made" yet. 

For fins, _nice_ combtail/suntails are rare. All tail types (and colors for that matter) are genetic mutations. The only reason they are standard now is because breeders were able to make the mutations "true breeding".

baylee767 there is actually an orange Dalmatian VT female for sale at my local Petsmart right now and if you just ask the breeder on AB for a sibling female of a Dalmatian male, he'll have one. If there are males in that color, there are females too  You just have to ask the breeder


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

DarkMoon17 said:


> Technically, albinos of any species would be the rarest color... Other than those, true green and true purple bettas are hard to come by. Also Blue dragons (white opaque dragon scaling on the body and blue fins) have not been "made" yet.
> 
> For fins, _nice_ combtail/suntails are rare. All tail types (and colors for that matter) are genetic mutations. The only reason they are standard now is because breeders were able to make the mutations "true breeding".
> 
> baylee767 there is actually an orange Dalmatian VT female for sale at my local Petsmart right now and if you just ask the breeder on AB for a sibling female of a Dalmatian male, he'll have one. If there are males in that color, there are females too  You just have to ask the breeder



*grabby hands* i want that orange dal girl! i want! i want!

lol :d


----------



## Arashi Takamine (Mar 3, 2011)

Not sure how rare orange betta's are but I did see an orange butterfly just the other day at Walmart. He was a VT but the creamy orange coloring of his was beautiful...

Unfortunatly walmarts betta abuse turned me off. I'm going to try stalking my petsmart during their big betta sale.


----------



## DarkMoon17 (Apr 16, 2011)

Luimeril said:


> *grabby hands* i want that orange dal girl! i want! i want!
> 
> lol :d


If you _really_ want her, I can grab her bag her and ship her to you lol


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

DarkMoon17 said:


> If you _really_ want her, I can grab her bag her and ship her to you lol



:O THAT WOULD BE EPIC! but, it'd have to wait. ;A; i've no cash right now, not in my pocket(gave my mom my last dollar today), and not yet in my paypal. ;A; if you'd still be willing to do it later, grab her up now and care for her while i collect the money. then, i'll pay you shipping and more, first chance i get.


----------



## DarkMoon17 (Apr 16, 2011)

I can't remember if she was at Petco or Petsmart but I need to go that direction tomorrow anyway. If she is still there I'll scoop her up. I am moving around right now (on Thursday college ends and I'll be heading back home to MA from MO) but I have a sorority in my 30 gallon tank that I have to pack up and move anyway so one more girlie won't really make a difference!


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

DarkMoon17 said:


> I can't remember if she was at Petco or Petsmart but I need to go that direction tomorrow anyway. If she is still there I'll scoop her up. I am moving around right now (on Thursday college ends and I'll be heading back home to MA from MO) but I have a sorority in my 30 gallon tank that I have to pack up and move anyway so one more girlie won't really make a difference!


;A; thank you. even if i gotta collect change i find around the house, i'll pay you shipping and then some.


----------



## DarkMoon17 (Apr 16, 2011)

No problem at all, I just hope she's still there. I think I saw her when I was there yesterday, or maybe Thursday... been there a lot this week lol


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

i sure hope she is. :d such a rare beauty, and the perfect start for my Orange Dal breeding plans. xD


----------



## DarkMoon17 (Apr 16, 2011)

Nice, I do remember her having a really long caudal fin (for a girl) so hopefully that would be all the better for your breeding plans. I'll let you know tomorrow if i was able to get her


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

thanks again. ;A;


----------



## wallywestisthebest333 (Nov 30, 2009)

I've never seen a spade tail in person before. <3 I wish more people would breed them! </3 And that orange butterfly at walmart sounds WONDERFUL! <3


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

One of these days there will be a Joker Betta. A green, orange and purple marble. One of these days . . . . .


----------



## denaliwind (Feb 27, 2011)

wallywestisthebest333 said:


> I've never seen a spade tail in person before. <3 I wish more people would breed them! </3 And that orange butterfly at walmart sounds WONDERFUL! <3


Yeah, more spade tails, I love the graceful, flowing curves. They're not obvious or extravagant like an HM, just simple and delicate.


----------



## Larsa (May 6, 2011)

Not even kiding I saw an all forest green femail veil at petsmart! I get a discount so they are $.99! Im keepin my eyes out for a purple or gold one. We have most tail varieties including tribrids at petco exept never seen any rosetails or spades yet. maybe spades are mislabed nowadays as veil females? 


Omg speaking of walmart bettas... I am seriously going to walmart with a jug of 100% natural spring water ( but condition it ) and perform water changes for all the bettas there myself! I HATE the way walmart treats bettas... I asked an employee and they tell customers to use a bowl with no filter, heater, and say tap water is fine! One lady said they live in Asia puddles from oxen prints.... *CRY* I saw them do a change with the tap water in the little sink they have... :'( *cry* some of their bettas water are horrible! and on top of that they use those dingy pet store betta bowls with the circle cut on the lids!- no slits! so the bettas jump out and die... im gonna save the bettas!


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

Larsa said:


> Omg speaking of walmart bettas... I am seriously going to walmart with a jug of 100% natural spring water ( but condition it ) and perform water changes for all the bettas there myself! I HATE the way walmart treats bettas... I asked an employee and they tell customers to use a bowl with no filter, heater, and say tap water is fine! One lady said they live in Asia puddles from oxen prints.... *CRY* I saw them do a change with the tap water in the little sink they have... :'( *cry* some of their bettas water are horrible! and on top of that they use those dingy pet store betta bowls with the circle cut on the lids!- no slits! so the bettas jump out and die... im gonna save the bettas!



that'd be epic. :d if someone tries to tell you off, tell THEM off. tell them that the water bettas naturally come from is 1,000,000,000,000x cleaner than the toilet water they're forced to live in there. :d yes. use that number. lol point out all the sick ones, and if there's a dead one, or one with bloat/ick/popeye, all the better for your case. >.> then, tell them you'll report them if THEY don't take better care of them. it's not supposed to be up to the customer to do things like that. would you like a link to the Facebook page about walmart's fish "care"?


----------



## Larsa (May 6, 2011)

Im serious! they are animal abusers! Hahah sure send me the link, I could use something funny! I have a full one gallon jug of conditioned Ozarka spring water ready to take with me. Id get away with it too because there are NO cameras in the pets section where the fish are!!! I looked : ) also thinking about making proper betta care brochures( including bettas myths) and leaving them next the the bettas in a "free take one" tray! Hey... if I do this they might hire me and I could have a job to buy more bettas!!!


----------



## Arashi Takamine (Mar 3, 2011)

Larsa said:


> Im serious! they are animal abusers! Hahah sure send me the link, I could use something funny! I have a full one gallon jug of conditioned Ozarka spring water ready to take with me. Id get away with it too because there are NO cameras in the pets section where the fish are!!! I looked : ) also thinking about making proper betta care brochures( including bettas myths) and leaving them next the the bettas in a "free take one" tray! Hey... if I do this they might hire me and I could have a job to buy more bettas!!!


 If you have a digital camera or a camera phone take it and photograph it. I do that and I complain nearly every time I go to WalMart.

Might do it tomorrow when me and my mom are grocery shopping for our special dinner. Aki was a WalMart rescue actually...


----------



## Larsa (May 6, 2011)

Awww good for Akira! : ) Walmart bettas are so sad... especially when they sometimes have crowntails that suffer too. I rescued 2 walmart bettas before but now I stick to petco. I got my current betta a few days after they were shipped into the store which is good so he is healthy!


I was messing with him earlier with a mirror ( he looked so bored) and I saw his gills for the first time and they are black with an orange stripe on each side. Is that gill design common? I have never seen it before. I took some awesome pictures of him with his gills flared for a pic of the month submission along with a few extra cool bonus shots. Later on today I will post them for all to enjoy!


----------



## Arashi Takamine (Mar 3, 2011)

Larsa said:


> Awww good for Akira! : ) Walmart bettas are so sad... especially when they sometimes have crowntails that suffer too. I rescued 2 walmart bettas before but now I stick to petco. I got my current betta a few days after they were shipped into the store which is good so he is healthy!
> 
> 
> I was messing with him earlier with a mirror ( he looked so bored) and I saw his gills for the first time and they are black with an orange stripe on each side. Is that gill design common? I have never seen it before. I took some awesome pictures of him with his gills flared for a pic of the month submission along with a few extra cool bonus shots. Later on today I will post them for all to enjoy!


 Thanks. I agree. Maka was also a WalMart rescue and I'm glad I saved her. She had a good home for the short time I was able to care for her.

Actually yeah the black and orange is a pretty cool design but normal. Aki has it on both sides of his gill flaps. Makes him look bigger especially as he has an orange wash on his anal fin.


----------



## brittneymwhite (Jun 9, 2013)

Hey,ill send photos of him and her through text or email. Pink and purple mix scales outlined I'm blue. Male green body red fins and face.


----------



## keepsmiling (May 19, 2013)

I have not seen a straight up true purple betta since the 70's. I had one,had no heat,no heater... didn't know better and lost him when my little apartment got freezing cold {teens, that's cold for here} I was so angry with myself.:-(


----------



## brittneymwhite (Jun 9, 2013)

I lost one the same way only he was green and white!!


----------



## Mektanoid (Nov 15, 2015)

*I see loads of rare betta fish!*

So hello guys, I live in Indonesia and betta fish are very popular here, and i have seen loads of different types and colors, but i have never seen a half sun or a true green fish  But i have seen loads of rosetails, double tails and koi breeds. I myself own one blue-green rosetail betta that i am breeding right now with a purple-red crowntail female, what do you think the result will be?

Also, bettas are very cheap here i got my rosetail male for 10 000 rupiah which is less than a dollar, and three females for the same price.


----------

